# Day old urine and reheating urine PLEASE HELP ASAP!



## newtoitall (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a test saturday and smoked monday. I know i am not clean and will not pass. My friend (never smoked, never drinks, ect) is giving me his urine tomorrow at work for me to use on saturday. Will the urine still be viable if i put it in my lunch box (ice packs, will be like putting it in a refrigerator), keep it cold over night and gently heat it in the morning with a heating pad or placing the container in some boiling water til it hits 95 degrees? 

I plan on taping it to my scrotum with toe warmers around it for the next day after it has been reheated. 


Also, does Qeust Diagnostics watch you as you do it?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

i've used day old urine b-4,i found putting the bottle of piss on the dash board of a car parked under the sun works pretty good =) i usually let it sit on there,then i put it in my pocket and i've always been fine with passing my tests (when i've had to take them to get jobs) i use my brothers piss,the last time he had a long night drinkin at the bar,and he decided to piss for me that night,well,i gave my piss to the lady testin me,and after sitting in the room for 10 minutes,she came back and asked if i had a yeast infection,i was like..umm,maybe its from all the beer i drank last night,and she said "oh ok,that make sense" i was so embarressed since i knew it was my brothers piss,but darn it,i passed,so i guess thats all that matters


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

if you wanna monitor the temp of the piss,stick one of them sticker thermometers they sell at meijers for fish tanks to the bottle


----------

